# drop rda and pulse bf mod



## MoneymanVape (22/10/17)

Hi, would like to know who will be getting in the drop rda also the pulse bf mod please. looks interesting.
thanks guys


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/17)

The Vape Guy will definitely be getting a few of these in as soon as they become available


----------

